# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  \\\\::::با نزدن زمین شناسی در کنکور ميشه داروسازی قبول شد؟؟::::////

## sina.hpr

سلام دوستان اگه تو کنکور زمین شناسی رو صفر درصد بزنم آیا میتونم داروسازی قبول شم؟؟؟ بقیه درس ها رو چند درصد باید بزنم تا زمین رو جبران کنه؟؟؟ اصلا امکان پذیر هست؟؟؟ ممنون ميشم همه نظر بدن  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## amureza

چرا امکانپذیر نیست خب معلومه که امکانپذیره شما اگر بدون زمین مثلا رتبه هزار زیرگروه یک آورده باشید اگر ریاضی و‌شیمی تون خوب بوده باشه معمولا رتبه ی زیر گروه دوتون یا بهتره یا مساوی با زیرگروه یک

----------


## Ali jk

چرا نشه
فقط بجاش بايد رياضي و شيمي رو زياد بزني

----------


## sina.hpr

> چرا نشه
> فقط بجاش بايد رياضي و شيمي رو زياد بزني


چند درصد باید زد؟

----------


## sina.hpr

همگی نظر بدن و بگن ریاضی و شیمی رو باید چند درصد زد تا جبران شه و يه سوال دیگه این که اگه رتبم در حد قبولی تو پزشکی و دندان باشه ولی زمین شناسی صفر باشه الزاما ميشه دارو هم قبول شد یا نه؟

----------


## ZahraMehri

> همگی نظر بدن و بگن ریاضی و شیمی رو باید چند درصد زد تا جبران شه و يه سوال دیگه این که اگه رتبم در حد قبولی تو پزشکی و دندان باشه ولی زمین شناسی صفر باشه الزاما ميشه دارو هم قبول شد یا نه؟


اره صد در صد .

----------


## ZahraMehri

نمیشه گفت دقیقا چند درصد چون هرسال سطح سوالا و ترازا متفاوته ولی کلا چه زمین بزنی چه نزنی حداقل اختصاصیا باید بالای 60 باشه.

----------


## hyun jung

> سلام دوستان اگه تو کنکور زمین شناسی رو صفر درصد بزنم آیا میتونم داروسازی قبول شم؟؟؟ بقیه درس ها رو چند درصد باید بزنم تا زمین رو جبران کنه؟؟؟ اصلا امکان پذیر هست؟؟؟ ممنون ميشم همه نظر بدن


سلام
بله میشه ولی خب درسای رو باید یه چند درصدی بالاتر از اونی که زمین میزنه زده باشین
از من میشنوین زمین بزنین تاثیرش خیلی زیادتره
از نظر اینکه چه درصدی داشته باشین بستگی به سهمیه تون داره. واسه هر منطقه متفاوته
سال به سال هم متفاوت وجود داره
انتخاب های بچه ها هم متفاوته سال به سال. برای مثال خب هستن کسایی که مثلا روزانه دارو و پزشکی پردیس میارن، بستگی داره کدوم رو بردارن و اگر دارو رو بردارن با رتبه ی بدتر یکی دیگه پزشکی میاره و الی آخر

----------


## sina.hpr

up

----------


## Amin6

اره ميتوني ولي با زدن زمين خيليييي رااااحت تر ميتوني

----------


## sina.hpr

> سلام
> بله میشه ولی خب درسای رو باید یه چند درصدی بالاتر از اونی که زمین میزنه زده باشین
> از من میشنوین زمین بزنین تاثیرش خیلی زیادتره
> از نظر اینکه چه درصدی داشته باشین بستگی به سهمیه تون داره. واسه هر منطقه متفاوته
> سال به سال هم متفاوت وجود داره
> انتخاب های بچه ها هم متفاوته سال به سال. برای مثال خب هستن کسایی که مثلا روزانه دارو و پزشکی پردیس میارن، بستگی داره کدوم رو بردارن و اگر دارو رو بردارن با رتبه ی بدتر یکی دیگه پزشکی میاره و الی آخر


فرض کنید بخوام روزانه قبول شم مهم نیست کجاها ولی ولی روزانه باشه و بدون پول ترجیحا دانشگاه گیلان روزانه باشه و سهمیه 5 درصدی هم دارم که فکر کنم معادل منطقه 3 هست شرایط چجوری ميشه؟

----------


## sina.hpr

دوستان نظر بدین

----------


## hyun jung

> فرض کنید بخوام روزانه قبول شم مهم نیست کجاها ولی ولی روزانه باشه و بدون پول ترجیحا دانشگاه گیلان روزانه باشه و سهمیه 5 درصدی هم دارم که فکر کنم معادل منطقه 3 هست شرایط چجوری ميشه؟


با توجه به کارنامه های سال 96 که من دیدم واسه منطقه 3 حدودا با حداقل میانگین اختصاصی 50 تا 60 تونستن قبول بشن دارو روزانه. واسه 97 یه ده درصد میاد روش فکر کنم. شما میانگین 60 تا 70 در نظر داشته باشین
کارنامه های 5 درصد رو ندیدم من. امسالی ها رو هم باید ببینیم چطور میشه نتایج
خودتون یه سر به سایت قلم و هیوا بزنین

----------


## Ali jk

> چند درصد باید زد؟


٦٠ درصد ب بالا

----------


## Neo.Healer

شدن که میتونی حتما
اما چه کاریه خو :Yahoo (50): 
باید درصدات بالاتر باشه و در حد پزشکی ......اینجوری هم آدم می نه پزشکی دیگه چرا دارو بزنه :Yahoo (31): 
پس زمین بخون در حد ۲۰٪ هم کلی جهش میاره برات

----------


## shams12

همینی که دوستان گفتن ........4 تا تست زمین کلی جا به جا میکنه چ برسه به 8 تا تست زمین------ب شخصه: شما اگه رو زیست و شیمی سرمایه گذاری کنی زمین رو هم یه هفته در میون 4 ساعت بخونی  خیلی راحت میتونی سر جلسه تصمیم بگیری که 2 تا تست شیمی ارزشش بیشتره یا 8 تا تست زمین ( بستگی به سوالای شیمی که واسه دور دوم مونده و وقت باقی مونده داره)  کتاب چلاجور برای زمین یه جوری خلاصه نوشته که تا کتاب درسی رو نخونده باشی آنچنان تاثیری نداره------لقمه زمین هم که همه رو ریز کرده (فقط رو فونت کتاب کار کردهlol)---کتاب جمع بندی مهر و ماه زمین تقریبا فرقی با لقمه نداره ولی قابل فهمه-------در کل اول کتاب درسی--------ریاضی و فیزیک هم جبران میکنه نه به اندازه شیمی

----------


## sidmeier

ببین تو 10 دقیقه چند تا تست می تونی بزنی ؟؟؟ تو همون تایم میشه 50 درصد زمین زد اگه هدفت فقط دارو هستش به نظرم بخونی بهتره

----------


## violin girl

هم مدرسه ایای من تا اونجا ک میدونم هیچ کدوم زمین نزدن و اتفاقا همه شون دانشگاه تهران اوردن

----------


## navidm46

سوال من اینکه ایا ایه وحی اومده که نزنید ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام دوستان اگه تو کنکور زمین شناسی رو صفر درصد بزنم آیا میتونم داروسازی قبول شم؟؟؟ بقیه درس ها رو چند درصد باید بزنم تا زمین رو جبران کنه؟؟؟ اصلا امکان پذیر هست؟؟؟ ممنون ميشم همه نظر بدن


امکانش که 100% امکان پذیره
ولی زمین کار رو راحت تر میکنه
ی 20درصد زمین زده بودم رتبه زیر گروه دو 500 تا بهتر از زیر گروه یک بود
زیر گروه سه هم که نگم هزار و اندی پایین تر بود :Yahoo (20):

----------


## naazanin

ارزش داره تایم کامل زمین روبه خودش اختصاص بدیم عایا ؟؟؟
مثلا 50-60 زمین 10 درصد فیزیک رو جبران میکنه ؟ (صرفا برای دارو )

----------


## hyun jung

> ارزش داره تایم کامل زمین روبه خودش اختصاص بدیم عایا ؟؟؟
> مثلا 50-60 زمین 10 درصد فیزیک رو جبران میکنه ؟ (صرفا برای دارو )


سلام
شما زمین بخونین سر جلسه دفترچه اختصاصی که گرفتین همون اول کار سوالا رو بخونین هر کدوم رو تونستین جواب بدین و تمام. دیگه کاری باهاش نداشته باشین
من این روش رو استفاده کردم ۱۶ درصد زمین زدم ۷۰۰ تا اختلاف رتبه داشتم بین زیرگروه ۱ و ۲

----------


## pourya78

> ارزش داره تایم کامل زمین روبه خودش اختصاص بدیم عایا ؟؟؟
> مثلا 50-60 زمین 10 درصد فیزیک رو جبران میکنه ؟ (صرفا برای دارو )


من 12 % زمین زدم . رتبه زیرگروه 1-----11046 ووووو رتبه زیرگروه 2-----8435
فک کنم متوجه بشین ....

----------


## naazanin

> من 12 % زمین زدم . رتبه زیرگروه 1-----11046 ووووو رتبه زیرگروه 2-----8435
> فک کنم متوجه بشین ....





> سلام





> شما زمین بخونین سر جلسه دفترچه اختصاصی که گرفتین همون اول کار سوالا رو بخونین هر کدوم رو تونستین جواب بدین و تمام. دیگه کاری باهاش نداشته باشین
> من این روش رو استفاده کردم ۱۶ درصد زمین زدم ۷۰۰ تا اختلاف رتبه داشتم بین زیرگروه ۱ و ۲





سلام،
ممنون، 
گزینش دارو فقط با زیرگروه 2هست؟ 
زمین رو از کی باید شروع کنم ؟ چ فصلایی مهمه چه فصلایی آسون
منابع تست خوبش چیان؟
هیچی ازش نمیدونم  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## pourya78

> سلام،
> ممنون، 
> گزینش دارو فقط با زیرگروه 2هست؟ 
> زمین رو از کی باید شروع کنم ؟ چ فصلایی مهمه چه فصلایی آسون
> منابع تست خوبش چیان؟
> هیچی ازش نمیدونم


فقط زیرگروه2 . هر هفته دو ساعت بذار ی کافیه  ....
 منابع فقط جامع مهروماه

----------


## hyun jung

> سلام،
> ممنون، 
> گزینش دارو فقط با زیرگروه 2هست؟ 
> زمین رو از کی باید شروع کنم ؟ چ فصلایی مهمه چه فصلایی آسون
> منابع تست خوبش چیان؟
> هیچی ازش نمیدونم


بله فقط رتبه زیرگروه ۲ مهمه
من بیشتر فصل های سوم رو کار کردم چون نهایی هم داده بودیم و خوب خونده بودم راحت تر بود
از پیش هم میشه چند تا فصل گلچین کرد و خوند
خودم مهر و ماه استفاده کردم
در طی سال و واسه هر آزمون همون بودجه بندی رو رعایت کنین خوبه

----------


## Moein ch

بله میشه من پسردایی خودم با زمین صفر دارو آورد

----------


## sidmeier

خب چون شما نهایی داشتین سومو کم و بیش بلدین 4 فصل ابتدایی زمین  سوم که اسونه و چون اوایل سال می خونین انرژی بیشتری دارین .
بعد فصل کانی و سنگه پیشنهاد من لقمه مهروماهه هر روز یک ربع بخونینش مخصوصا تو یک ماه اخر خیلی مهمه
5 فصل اول پیش هم بجز فصل 1 هم خوبه البته فصل یک گاهی تست خیلی اسون میدن گاهی خیلیییی سخت مث امسال که اصن معلوم نبود چی هست خوندنش یجور 50-50 هستش یا میزنی یا هنگ می کنی
5 فصل بقیه و فصل اخر زمین 3 رو نخوندم اون 5 فصل میوفته اخرای سال و بشدت مفهومیه ولی قشنگه فصل اخر سال سوم هم خیلی زیاده درسته اسونه اما خیلیییییییییه
حواست به جمع بندی اینا هم باشه هفته اخر اگه زمین نخونی انگار اصلا نخوندی پس اگه حدودا 70 بخونی 50 میزنی اگه برا 50 بخونی 30 میتونی بزنی

----------

